# FreeBSD 6.4 and pkg_add -r xorg



## Dunno386 (Jul 6, 2010)

Running FreeBSD 6.4(i386) on intel mac mini core 2 duo.

Trying to:

`pkg_add -r xorg`
`pkg_add -r gnome`
`pkg_add -r opera`

It's complaining the files are not found for xorg(guessing gnome/opera as well).
Is the ftp.freebsd.org server not supporting those anymore? (Used to work before)
I do not know how to install those files/packages manually.


----------



## adamk (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is that you will not find an ftp mirror that contains packages for that old release of FreeBSD.  I'm not seeing it on the ftp-archives server that I just tried.

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Jul 6, 2010)

But I bet you'll find these on disc2 and disc3 (same location you got disc1). I'm not 100% sure about Opera though. However this means you'll have to download more than 1GB just to get those three and their dependencies.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 7, 2010)

It' also possible to switch to 6-stable repository and then use *pkg_add -r* as usual:

```
# setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6-stable/Latest/
```
btw last time I installed Gnome I fetched "gnome2" not just "gnome".


----------

